# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  ...lo zoppo.

## samurai

*"Chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare".*  ::

----------


## Pantera

> *"Chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare".*

 *"С кем поведёшься, от того и наберёшься!"*  ::

----------


## samurai

> ...поведёшься... и наберёшься!

 Чао, Пантера!   ::  А я не нашёл ети слова в словаре...  ::   Что означают?

----------


## Pantera

я тебе помогу...  ::   
поведёшься (поводиться) - вступыть с кем то в какие-то отношения. 
наберёшься (набраться) - перенять чужие манеры.

----------


## Tairka

C волками жить - по-волчьи выть

----------


## samurai

*“Chi va a letto con i cani, si alza con le pulci.”*  ::   *Ложитъся спать с собаками – вставать с блохами.* 
...hoping my russian translation be acceptable... Ciao  ::

----------

